
Apple's 6-Core MacBook Pro Actually Performs Worse Than 2017 Model - Androider
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2018/07/18/apples-6-core-macbook-pro-actually-performs-worse-than-2017-model/
======
elipsey
It seems a little unfair to complain about throttling in prime95. it's pretty
much a thermal virus, right?

The other problems seem silly though. It really would be nice if they would
just make them as big as they need to be to perform well. My t430 doesn't way
any more then a macbook plus a water bottle. Carrying a pound less won't
change my life. The thin-ness of macs seems mostly about looks, imo.

~~~
alliecat
I dunno, I appreciate Apple's focus on compactness and portability. I have a
fair few laptops, Apple and non-Apple and I always find fitting the Macs into
my bag the least hassle.

It was an absolute lifesaver when I used to carry around two: one for general
purpose computing, and a second dedicated to a certain work function. For a
while the second was a Thinkpad, but it rapidly became a second MBP!

Hell, I carried around the two MBPs and a MBA for a while.

------
snowwrestler
This is just a pointless clickbait blog post about the YouTube video that has
already been thoroughly discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17554902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17554902)

------
jiveturkey
how many times does this need to be repackaged and rehashed

